# Controlling people on yard



## t411y (3 February 2013)

I was wondering what people's experiences were in similar situations to mine/what advice they have to offer. At the moment I am away at university but I am lucky enough to have my horse at home, who is shared by someone else, along with my sister's horse and old pony.
Recently a woman from a yard near me came to our yard and asked to keep her horse there as she had no where else to put him (we found out at a later stage she was asked to leave). We agreed and at first everything was fine. However, now she is becoming quite controlling; she will often change what the horses are being fed and the quantities, which worries me as I don't want this to cause issues (colic etc), even though she is not supposed to be feeding our horses at all. She will also continually feed my fat older horse copious amounts of feed, despite being asked not to, and recently while she was on box rest turned her out on an almost daily basis.
I appreciate the help but its starting to get a bit ott when she ignores everything we tell her, and when I'm at home I'm constantly being told I'm doing things wrong/being criticised.
There are several other things that have happened in addition to this but these are the main problems. I was justing wondering if anyone had experienced anything similar and what they did?


----------



## MillionDollar (3 February 2013)

Get rid asap! It's your yard and your horses, and this person shouldn't be making your life a misery.


----------



## Purple18 (3 February 2013)

never been in this situation  but personally i 'd ask her to leave no wonder she was asked to leave somewhere else.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (3 February 2013)

Good grief! Give her notice ASAP and get her off your yard. Dreadful woman!


----------



## Circe (3 February 2013)

Blimey. It's bad enough if your on a livery yard and someone is a pain in the butt. 
What would I do? Get rid of her asap, she sounds like a nut job. 
Kx


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (4 February 2013)

Yup give her notice. She sound like she's a danger to the horses welfare


----------



## ghostie (5 February 2013)

Bye bye to the crazy lady!


----------



## CallieAndFrankie (5 February 2013)

Get rid off her its your yard.


----------



## ThreeTB's (5 February 2013)

I can't believe she's still there! If she turned out a horse of mine that was supposed to be on box rest, she wouldn't get the chance to do it again, she'd be gone. If this was happening on a livery yard you might not be able to control the situation, and would probably get advised on this thread to leave - but it's your yard, just give her notice!


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Would've kicked her off long ago!


----------



## Amaranta (8 February 2013)

Get rid


----------

